# Qr25de.net



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

This other site just started for the 2.5L guys/girls around. Check it out.....www.qr25de.net


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Nice. Looks good so far... Something for us 2.5'ers.


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *Nice. Looks good so far... Something for us 2.5'ers. *


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I've post whored that site thoroughly.


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

^ I just signed up... I will see if I have time to post another Forum, its kind of slow, so I will wait till it speeds up.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

JBL...get in there and help me get this site off the ground.


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

yeah it still need more people...


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Yep.


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

GHSER7 said:


> *yeah it still need more people... *


It will pick up.


----------

